# Tires for commute



## biketillyapuke (Oct 9, 2003)

Just like to know what you are riding on. I am going to buy some new tires and am considering cyclocross to prevent flats. What do you think?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Two words for you: Armadillo. Armadillo.*

A 'cross tire won't offer much additional protection against flats, as I've learned. Most of the ones I've used (Michelin Muds/Sprints, Ritchey Speed Max/Trail Max, Kenda Kwick) don't have large enough knobs/paddles/whatever to offer more than a minimal increase in distance between road hazards and the tube, and to add insult to injury, they wear quickly on pavement, especially the rear tire. I've got a set of Armadillos with thousands of miles on them, and they've suffered one--repeat, one--flat. They might not be the fastest or cushiest tires, but they're as close to bulletproof as I've encountered.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

biketillyapuke said:


> Just like to know what you are riding on. I am going to buy some new tires and am considering cyclocross to prevent flats. What do you think?


Just curious, but is the issue that you have a ton of flats or that you want a cheaper (heavier) tire because you aren't training or racing on them? I've never really understood this "commuter tire" issue. For me, life is too short to be riding on garden hoses- even commuting. Actually, I recycle my training tires for use as commuters.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

For me, life is too short to spend it fixing fl*ts in the ghetto. Buy Armadillos, and spend the time you would've spent fixing punctures riding your "good" bike.


----------



## biketillyapuke (Oct 9, 2003)

*Size and Style*

Which size/style Armadillo do you recomend or use? I could care less about weight, I do ride through Morningside Heights and would prefer to not get a flat.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, it depends-if you have a thinner tire, regular Armadillos are just about indestructible. Keep them a few PSIG lower to make the ride better-they are quite stiff.

If all you need is glass protection and you can use wider tires, try the Nimbus or Hemisphere line. They have the ultra-invivcible tread, but have a much more compliant sidewall. Just don't hit any curbs....


----------



## kokaku (Jul 14, 2002)

biketillyapuke said:


> Just like to know what you are riding on. I am going to buy some new tires and am considering cyclocross to prevent flats. What do you think?


I used Armadillos (25s) for a long time happily. No flats in something like 2 years of NYC streets. Recently switched to Michellin Carbons to try something a little lighter. Perfectly good so far and much much smoother ride than the Armadillos.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I think my Armadillos are Turbos...*

...25s


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

i commute and tour on michelin cx tires, work great. you never know when you might have to ride a road under repair like i did recently while touring in france or something along those lines. my buddies with their regular touring tires were not so happy in the thick sand. all in all it is a trade off.


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Avocet Cross II*

I've been riding the Avocet Cross II tires with a kevlar belt. I ride on a MUT with lots of glass -- idiots throwiing bottles off the overpasses -- and I've only flatted once on these tires in 6 years. 

They run at 90 PSI if I recall correctly, and they roll very nicely. You can't find them everywhere (I got my last pair from Harris Cyclery), and I think the narrowest size of 32, so they might not be right for you, but I love them.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*23c continental 3K's*



biketillyapuke said:


> Just like to know what you are riding on. I am going to buy some new tires and am considering cyclocross to prevent flats. What do you think?


I'vebeen on them for 2 or so years. i have split a coupla casings and blown sidewalls due to crud in the road. i also use 25/28c panaracer Tserv for messengers. These are durable as heck and hold 120psi pretty darn well.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

biketillyapuke said:


> Just like to know what you are riding on. I am going to buy some new tires and am considering cyclocross to prevent flats. What do you think?


Don't get 'cross tires. That said, here's my $.02:

I ride Armadillos in the winter (Pacific NW). I've used them two years so far and the first year I used them, I ran the 23mm. Now I'm a 25mm man and might spring for the 28's this winter. I like the extra cush since 'Dillos ride like crap. The first year I used them, I didn't get a single flat until the rear tire had worn pretty thin after about 3k miles. This past year, I got about 3-4 flats in less than 1.5k miles. One major difference was that this past winter, there was a lot more "sand" on the road. The "sand" they lay down around here must be ground up basalt since it cuts tires something nasty.

I usually mount the 'Dillos in October and ride them until April/May which is through the wettest part of the year -- and the darkest. Don't want to get a flat in the dark and in the rain. For the rest of the year, I pick out some reasonable training tires. This year I bought some Verdesteins with their Puncture Resistent System (PRS). I've been happy thus far with about 1k miles on them.

Given my mixed bag with the 'Dillos, I might give the Conti Gatorskins a try. They look to be more supple than the 'Dillos though I suspect that they won't last as long.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

So if the problem is not glass, but potholes, the only thing to do is be careful, right? I got a flat this morning, and I probably get a couple per year on my commute. None of them have been from glass, though.


----------



## cyclophile (Jul 18, 2004)

*I ride Conti 28mm Gatorskins...*



biketillyapuke said:


> Just like to know what you are riding on. I am going to buy some new tires and am considering cyclocross to prevent flats. What do you think?


...but I still puncture. In 1000+ miles of commuting this year, I've punctured three times, two of which happened on the same ride. All the punctures were in the rain (rain and flats go together like peanut butter and chocolate, apparently).

I guess that's not too bad a record given that it's only happened in the rain. I'm a heavy guy and ride pretty rough and variable roads and bike trails.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

nate said:


> So if the problem is not glass, but potholes, the only thing to do is be careful, right? I got a flat this morning, and I probably get a couple per year on my commute. None of them have been from glass, though.



If you're getting pinch flats from potholes, the only real solution is wider tires. Get the fattest tires that will fit your frame. My "utility" bikes wear 35-38 mm shoes for this exact reason. Not only will you get fewer flats, your rims and arse will thank you as well. Try the Specialized Nimbus, Conti Top Touring, or Panaracer Pasela, Pasela TG, or Urban Max.

Fatties rule on the mean streets.

--Shannon


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

My only flat this year has been in the rain this past Wednesday. It's probably because it makes it harder to see debris and potholes (especially the depth of the holes).


----------



## gotj (May 29, 2002)

I've been happy with my Michelin Carbons so far. But I've only been using them a few weeks. I'd also consider the Panaracer Tserv, which is marketed as a messenger tire. I suspect those would do better in wet conditions than the Michelins, though I haven't tried them.

I shied away from the Armadillos due to reports that they ride rough, but they do sound tough!


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Vittoira Techno Sport TT*

Got them for $8.00 for my wife who liked Vittoria Techno Turbos a real lot, but they aren't the same. They're kind of heavy for their size and miserable to get on and off, but corner nicely and are worth every penny I paid for em.


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

Although a bit pricey does the Grand Prix 4 Season do a decent job?


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*28 mm Gatorskins too.*

Very happy. Only had one very bad pinch flat (a moment's inattention at the wrong moment.)


----------



## GilbeyAllen (Mar 31, 2004)

srf said:


> Although a bit pricey does the Grand Prix 4 Season do a decent job?


Loved them...

I commuted a pair to death over the last 2 years & thought they were the best wet weather tire I have ever ridden. Probably a bit thin (23mm) for tough roads but had 3-4 flats over 2 years and generally pinch flats because I'm big & lazy. They had heaps of life left (maybe 5000km on them) but ended up taking out a side wall with a chunk of metal. Even then I booted it with duct tape for a few weeks before finally getting replacements. Can't get them here (SIngapore) so looking for Ultra Gatorskins in a 28 in Oz sicne Ive gone fixed & want a bit more cushion.

Have also ridden GP3000's down to the casings but actually prefer the 4 seasons. Sure footed ride, last longer and better in the wet (doesn't add up but its true).

Cheers


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I didn't have time to read all the post so sorry if this has been covered. But I do agree the Specialize Armadillo is the best flat resistent tire on the market, sure they are a bit harsher riding (due to the flat resistent sidewalls), and their a bit heavy at 375 grams but these "garden hose tires" as one post so put it, are better than light training tires because they are flat resistent thus very little worries about getting into work late and having to keep explaining to the boss about your flats, and little worries of flats coming home when it's dark out and don't fell like having to deal with a flat in the dark.

As far as the best size goes I think that on the street you should have a larger size for improve handling, stopping and less of a tendancy to follow grooves, ruts, road edges etc. causing some interesting handling problems. The size I have front and rear is 700x26. Also with the Armadillos you do not run these at max PSI rating unless your a Clydesdale; I weigh 165 and I put 90 in the front and 95 in the rear instead of the max of 120psi; this will soften the ride up as well. Also to keep the tire/rim combo as light as you can, I use Specialize ultralight 65grm tubes because the tire prevents the flat anyway not the tube. I now have been using the Armadillos for over 15,000 miles (they last about 4,000 miles on the front and 2600 on the rear), and I have had only 2 flats, one from a faulty tube and one due to the tire was worn down to the cords.

Because I commute and ride in remote areas I prepare for as much as I can, so I carry a spare ultralight tire and tube along with glueless patches, tire tools and a mini tool.


----------

